# feeding turtle



## benito22 (Jul 9, 2008)

can you make your own turtle blocks with fish some supplament and some veggis or fruits? is this gooe for a murray short neck turtle


----------



## carkat (Jul 9, 2008)

What do you mean by turtle blocks? Are you hoping to mix those 3 ingredients - fish, supplements and vegetable into a pulp mixture and then set it hard or freeze it?

I'm interested to know what you were planning.


----------



## benito22 (Jul 9, 2008)

i was thinkin u know the frozen turtle blocks u buy if you made something similar to those but with good stuff like some sort of fresh water fish some different veggies and some reptile supp and put it all in the food proccesor and freeze it into small blocks similar to the shape of the ones u get from the shop ?
any comments


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes, that is definitely possible, its called turtle pudding, you can add heaps of different ingredients and add gelatin to them and turtles love it, just search for recipes!


----------



## benito22 (Jul 9, 2008)

so this is good for my turtle good lol i made her some the other night i put some brocholli heads , lettuce and some basa fillet also some rep supplament i didnt realize till just now that lettuce holds no nutritional value but shes only got a little bit more to go so ill make her some more food in the next week or soo


----------



## kakariki (Jul 10, 2008)

I'd be interested in the recipe. Search isn't happening for me atm. 14 turtles are eating their way through my freezer at an alarming rate! Could you please post it here?


----------



## benito22 (Jul 10, 2008)

i cant find any sights depending on what type of turtles u have id say u could feed them pretty much anything u could buy like some freshwater fish fillet, carrot, brocholli, no cabbage its bad for them also lettuce has no nutritional value lol bur basically as long as you have some fish and some supplament in there you could put pretty much anything else in there but i wouldnt say replace live food and plants with this i think you could do this as the bulk of their diet but still feed them live foor and always leave plants in there aquarium lol ive been on some sites and this is basically what i got from them so yeah


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 10, 2008)

this is a link to a member of this sites web page, this is what i feed my turtles. http://home*****tel.com.au/strange1/Website/Feeding/Large/Pudding.htm


----------



## benito22 (Jul 10, 2008)

it doesnt work


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 10, 2008)

hang on, the link is bogus, got to this link http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/turtle-dinner-66910 and click on strange1 username and go to his homepage, when it says cannoy load page click the exit button, not the ok button and it will work, then look at turtle pudding


----------



## benito22 (Jul 10, 2008)

soz to be a hassel still cant find it lmao sozzz


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 10, 2008)

whats going wrong?


----------



## benito22 (Jul 10, 2008)

that link has like a virus man lol my comp is goin nuts


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok, here is the text from the site of strange1, copied directly, 

Welcome to my very first cooking class!

Making turtle pudding is a great way to understand the dietary needs of your pet aswell and saving money on commercial products. Its also a lot better for them!
This is a modified recipe based on Oliver Römpp’s version.

Lets get started, here’s the ingredients list…

1kg of Salmon heads
1kg Seafood mix
1kg Beef heart
4 eggs
1.2kg’s of canned vegetable baby foods (Look for the one with the least additives)
200g Chicken liver
Reptivite
540g Gelatin
2.5ltrs of water
Aluminium trays with lids

All these ingredients cost me around $34 and makes 7.5Kg's of food, thats $4.50/Kg. Retail turtle food is around $4 for 100g, making it $40/Kg!

NOTE: This make A LOT of food, to make smaller batches just scale down the amounts and use 120g of gelatin and 500ml of water per 1Kg of total food mix.

Firstly you need to put all the seafood ingredients into a tub of water to soak for a few hours and rinse well to remove the excess salt.

Then just put everything (Except the gelatine and water) through a mincing grinder, they are pretty cheap to pick up and do a great job. Stir well and you will end up with something like this…



Now you need to heat the pudding and the water (In separate pans) to 40 degrees Celsius. Then add the gelatin to the water and stir well until dissolved, then add the meat mix. Stir in really well! Once mixed you need to pour it into the trays and leave them to set. After cooling you can cut the blocks into smaller feeding pieces and then freeze it.


----------



## kakariki (Jul 10, 2008)

Found it, cheers. But it says beef heart and chicken livers. Doesn't that cause renal failure in turtles? To answer your Q Benito, I have 14 turtles atm. Some long neck, some shortneck, some suspected broad shells. All are Murray turtles, rescued from Lake Alexandrina [ see my thread Turtles of the Lake ]


----------



## benito22 (Jul 10, 2008)

oh cool so u are helping them with the turtles there thats awsom mate its sad the way that lake has made the turtles but ppl like u r are are i can say nothing but champion lol


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 10, 2008)

Ive never heard of that, and ive been feeding it to my long necks for years, never had any problems! But you can replace some ingredients with others if you want to, it also pays to add lots of reptivite!


----------



## benito22 (Jul 10, 2008)

uve seriously never heard that red meat is bad for turtle im not bieng mean lol but uve never heatd dat


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 10, 2008)

nope, never heard that, but then again chicken liver isnt red meat


----------



## benito22 (Jul 10, 2008)

true i think some chicken is ok but aslong as you dont go over board and yeah red meat is really really bad for turtles it can lead to renal falure which will be a very unpleasent death for your turtle


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 10, 2008)

Just out of interest, but where have you heard this? Id be interested in reading more!


----------



## benito22 (Jul 10, 2008)

there is a few links on APS bout it and you could even search on google red meat for turtles or something i gotta fo soz mate ill leave some more info on this thread 2moz for ya


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 10, 2008)

tell my friends about that


----------

